
EduTech Idea – Your Opinion - Barbarossa
This is a business idea. Please read it and let me know what you think.<p>A chatbot&#x2F;app that helps you decide the best skills to learn based on market demand, your skill set, interests, and natural talents. All to make you competitive and help you gain a unique talent stack in the market. (A good example of that is Scott Adams - Intersection of comedy&#x2F;humor, decent drawing, and insight into the business world).<p>Question #1: Do you think that this is a good idea?<p>Question #2: Would you purchase this product, if it helps you build a long term edge?<p>Question: How much would you pay?<p>Cheers!
Barbarossa
======
aetechshop
This is a good comment and i have made a new
[https://aetech.shop](https://aetech.shop) and buying and selling affiliate
items.

